# 2013 Ford Raptor Supercrew SQ Build



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have been lurking around this forum as a non member for some time now. I must say, there are some crazy builds on here!! Seeing these crazy builds has given me the courage to at least attempt a system build my self. I have also spoken with a few members that have been of great help also. I would like to say thank you to MILOX, COPPERTONE, AND NICK (FOCAL GUY). As we embark upon this journey together please feel free to send me suggestions. I really know **** about audio. I have several local raptor owners that will be helping me as well. This thread will be pic heavy. 

I purchased my raptor in 2013. It's my DD. I promised my lovely wife the truck would remain stock for at least 1 year. Well.... the mod bug hit me within two months lol. As you know, the raptor is a vehicle in which everything about it is "excessive." So my thoughts were why not keep the excessive DNA going.

I would love to post some performance mod pics. But that will be up to you all. This is a audio forum first and for most.

The start of the system build will began this month as items start to arrive. I was very fortunate to pick up the 4 mid woofers 2nd hand out of a Porsche 911 in mint condition. I will try and post pics along the way. 

As for right now, I am looking to run the front stage active and bi amp the rears along with subs. Check out the list below for current components. 

FYI: I would like to keep everything stealth. I may need suggestions with how to get the front Beryllium tweeters to fit in stoic location. 

Phase 1: Performance Mods

Phase 2: SQ System

Phase 3: STOP BEFORE MY WIFE DIVORCES ME! :laugh4:

SQ components:
Sound deadening - 4 Boxes of Focal Bam XXXL
Fronts - Focal Utopia 6w2 Be 
Fronts - Focal Beryllium tweeters 
Rear - Focal Utopia 165 WR-C
Rear - Focal TN-52 tweeters
Subs - 2 10" audio mobiles w/custom fiberglass enclosure
Amps - 2 Mosconi AS 200.4
Processor - Mosconi 6 to 8


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

reserved


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

reserved 2


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow I'd be divorced phase 1 when my wife saw that list of gear ! Nice stuff man and truck.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice setup can't wait to see your layout in the truck


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

optimaprime said:


> Wow I'd be divorced phase 1 when my wife saw that list of gear ! Nice stuff man and truck.


Lol... you should see the list ;-).


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Naw she's cool I try not push it. But ahhhhhhh, what she don't know won't hurt her either


----------



## JBThompson (Oct 3, 2013)

No, it's more like what she don't know, won't hurt YOU  This is a valuable lesson I learned a long time ago, before my wife and I even got married. My wife is pretty cool but she gets all itchy trigger finger when I start tearing apart what she thinks are perfectly good cars. Silly girls.

I, for one, would love to see some more pics of the truck. I'm not at all a Ford guy but the Raptor is one Ford that always gives me a chub.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*PERFORMANCE/EXTERIOR MODS:*

_raptor mud flaps
50 cal antenna
front/rear ADD stealth bumpers
40" rigid light bar/ 2 pair rigid D2 lights
20% tinted windows w/tint brow
G2 BackFlip Tonneau Cover
Amp Bed Step
Tailgate Assist Shock

2.9 Whipple Supercharger
3.25 Pulley
Whipple HD Heat Exchanger 
John Lund Custom Tune
Moroso oil catch can
American Racing LT Headers
Borla catback exhaust
Drilled/Slotted Rotors (HD pads)
SS/Kevlar brake lines
Axel Exchange Driveshaft
5.13 gears front/rear
37" Mickey Thompson ATZ P3 tires_

*Here you go. I am sure I am missing some stuff. Audio to come*


----------



## JBThompson (Oct 3, 2013)

Bad. Ass.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks JB..

More Pics to come.... 

I just did my first rear door with the focal sound deadening. To do the whole truck is going to take some time lol.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

How Do i make the pics larger rather than thumb nail size?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I see EBC rotors poking out behind those nice wheels?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@ LaserSVT you are correct. EBC drilled and slotted rotors my friend.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I am jelly. Big fan of the Raptor and more so with a twin screw on it. More so yet with my favorite tweeters on the planet.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*LET THE SOUND DEADENING BEGIN!!!​*Focal B.A.M XXXL​
Well the process has begun. I am sure you all know what sound deadening is all about. So I won't bother explaining why it is important for a sound system. However, I will say that Focal has "hit it out the park!" with this focal matting. This **** is awesome. It really is 3 in 1. I have been able to complete both rear doors. When it is all said and done, the entire cab will be covered (4 Boxes).

I also received some of the wiring today.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice man I want some focal deadner but can't find it online


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@ Optimaprime I will send you a email.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think Ford knocked it out of the park when they designed the Raptor. Every one I see catches my eye - fantastic looking truck stock....and then with the enhancements - Fantastic! I really like your choice in equipment as well - should be a fun build to watch!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@bertholomey thank you. I can't wait to get to my macbook and read your build.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

#1BigMike said:


> @ Optimaprime I will send you a email.


Thank you sir I got that email will call him Monday .


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I forgot to mention earlier.....I love the replica Claymore!


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> Nice man I want some focal deadner but can't find it online


Same here, I'm gathering for my 2014 FX4 and noticed that too! Wonder why that is?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

_@bdmach1_

I sent you a email for the focal sound deadener.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*MORE SOUND DEADENING & REAR TWEETERS ARRIVED!!​*

Focal sound deadener impressions: This **** is AWESOME!!! All doors have been deaden and it is so quite. Keep in mind I have long tube headers and a full custom exhaust. The first thing my wife said was OMG I can actually talk to you and not have to scream lol.. 

I can't wait to see what its like when the floor/back wall/roof is done. Not going to lie, it has even enhanced the sound of the sony system. Go figure:laugh:


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I would really like to know what sensor this is in the door. I thought it was an airbag sensor but the wires do not appear to both be yellow.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I will look tomorrow, I was thinking it was some kind of imapact sensor..


Bob


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about the curtain airbags.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@LaserSVT

Yes that is a impact air bag sensor.

The rollover airbag sensor is by the oem amp.

I wonder if it is a bad thing that I covered it?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Woo Hoo! I just figured out how to make the pics larger! _THANKS LaserSVT_​


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

MOSCONI AMPS & MOSCONI 6 TO 8 PROCESSOR ARRIVED TODAY!:rockon::rockon::rockon:​


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*MORE FOCAL BAMM XXXL​*
_SOUND DEADENING THE REAR WALL​_


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks great Mike! What did you decide on the rca's?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*@bdmach1*

I will be going with the Knuconcepts!!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS!!​**HOW COOL ARE THESE. THEY WERE MADE FOR THE RAPTOR.​* :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> *DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS!!​**HOW COOL ARE THESE. THEY WERE MADE FOR THE RAPTOR.​* :laugh::laugh:



Pretty cool, where did you get those from?


Bob


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Metra


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

_@bdmach1_

Got them off Amazon


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok folks. Progress has been made. I had to take the truck in to the pro's. Not going to lie, I got very intimidated when I started taking things apart. Good news is, the system will be 80% complete tomorrow. All door speakers, amps and processor have been installed. I have a temporary Focal Utopia sub being installed as well. My custom fiberglass/ off road ready sub box will be a couple more weeks.Please enjoy the pics.









​


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

​


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mo money than I got. Looks great!


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice work so far! Going to be killer


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks great Mike! Got any finished pics of everything mounted on the back wall?



Bob


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

which part of burgh yinz from?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Ditch the rears, get a mic if you don't have one already, be ready to measure and use your ears and we can do it right here.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> MOSCONI AMPS & MOSCONI 6 TO 8 PROCESSOR ARRIVED TODAY!:rockon::rockon::rockon:​


Great choice of speakers but the amps and the processor is way behind the quality of your components.They downgrade your overall outcome.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Dimitris said:


> Great choice of speakers but the amps and the processor is way behind the quality of your components.They downgrade your overall outcome.


that has to be one of the most ridiculous statements, especially seeing what you're using. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanx.I believe you re right.The Thesis line of speakers are crappy so are my amps.BTW I am about to replace the Voce amps with Thesis.Do you want me to send them over to you to damp them?Maybe my whole setup?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

You have to be a good tuner to realize how unimportant $ 5K amps are. Speakers are more important and even there you don't need to spend 3K on components. The magic is ALL in the processing, you just have to know how to use it.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

You have a point in that but this is not the whole truth.Every "step" has its importance and its meaning.If you want to save money you don't go with Utopias.You can buy something less expensive and less demanding.When you go out to splash some serious cash you have to support your "building"with equal materials.As far the positionings and the processing its a small example of how I treat my components because I am ridiculous








[/url]   [/IMG]


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Dimitris said:


> Thanx.I believe you re right.The Thesis line of speakers are crappy so are my amps.BTW I am about to replace the Voce amps with Thesis.Do you want me to send them over to you to damp them?Maybe my whole setup?












if you really are changing the amps. you'll need this....










really, but i'm sure you already know that. lol


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> if you really are changing the amps. you'll need this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course I do know,that I need some serious ventilation,as in all my setups I do.I believe you use fans too,as a very good installer.Don't you?Is that your only objection or do you want me to postpone the delivery of the crappy Thesis setup to you?Let me know :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

#1BigMike sorry for ruining your thread.I wont post anything else.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank You.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

bdmach1 said:


> Looks great Mike! Got any finished pics of everything mounted on the back wall?
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Bob,

The last pic is everything mounted. The only difference are that the crossovers are in the storage well for now. Of course when the seats are up, nothing shows. I am still waiting to get my custom sub box in. I think you are going to like it. It is off road ready!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

sqnut said:


> Ditch the rears, get a mic if you don't have one already, be ready to measure and use your ears and we can do it right here.


I have to keep the rears. I have customers back there at least twice a week.

How can we do it here?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Temporary Focal Utopia sub? What is the permanent sub? BTW looking great and I would love to hear that thing some day. I have lot of love (or lust?) for Focal Utopia stuff. I have also driven a few Raptors and I bet that sound deadening really made the truck a whole lot nicer place to be in.

Looking great BTW and those are some very solid amps, top tier kinda stuff.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Temporary Focal Utopia sub? What is the permanent sub? BTW looking great and I would love to hear that thing some day. I have lot of love (or lust?) for Focal Utopia stuff. I have also driven a few Raptors and I bet that sound deadening really made the truck a whole lot nicer place to be in.
> 
> Looking great BTW and those are some very solid amps, top tier kinda stuff.


The temporary sub is a Focal Utopia 27wx 11" sub. It was going to go in the custom box itself but after measurements, the seat would not have been able to sit flush against it. So the shop making my box suggested 2 audio mobile 10" subs. I was told it would not be as clean as the focal however, it would be pretty damn good and perfect fit. So when the box is shipped to me the subs will already be installed into it as well. 

So I had my local shop install the focal for now until the others come in. I will probably sell the focal once the others are installed. It is about 1 year old and mint condition. Before I get hammered, I know the sub is not in a proper box. My shop already gave **** for putting a $1100 sub in a ****ty box. Like I told them, its a temp fix (sort like a band-aid) pics are below.

Thanks for the compliments on the truck/components as well. The sound deadening helped out a ton. Especially with all the performance **** I have going on. If you are ever out my way shoot me a pm. I will be more than happy to let you take it for a spin and check out the system.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@ Dimitris,

Come on dude. Please keep this thread on topic. I could care less about brands, there is a ton of quality components out there in the market. I am here to share this build with other sound enthusiast. Thats all the thread is designed to do. We are all adults here. So please keep all the non productive chatter to PM's please.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Amen !! So how does that temp focal sub sound?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

optimaprime said:


> Amen !! So how does that temp focal sub sound?


Sub is by far the highlight of the system right now. It would be even better with a proper box and tuning. It's very clean bass if that makes sense. I am going to hate to sell it. I really wished it fit.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

System is sounding fantastic! I was ably to get a really good baseline tune by a professional tuner. What a difference.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How do you like the 165wrc? I have a pair I haven't installed yet.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

To be honest I have those in my rear doors. I think they would sound great upfront. I know a gut with them that has them as front speakers in his truck and they sound awesome! I may sell mine. They are way to nice to be in a rear door for sure. I may try and do a 3 way front stage.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Well done sir! I can't believe this is this first time I saw this thread. Your Rap is SIIIIIIIICCCCCCK! Love the ADD bumper. 

Answered your PM.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Mike- Your Raptor makes mine look like a toy.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

MiloX said:


> Mike- Your Raptor makes mine look like a toy.


Thanks MiloX... I have a issue with going overboard with things at times lol. Once I get the SQ system dialed in, I may call it quits on the "RAPTOR" project. Who knows.

I wish i had your skills and talent to do things you are doing to your system.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I don't know about talent and all that. More like hardheadedness and glutton for punishment.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

#1BigMike said:


> To be honest I have those in my rear doors. I think they would sound great upfront. I know a gut with them that has them as front speakers in his truck and they sound awesome! I may sell mine. They are way to nice to be in a rear door for sure. I may try and do a 3 way front stage.


Hi BigMike,

Nice Raptor and awesome build. I'm a 2013 F150 owner as well with nav/sony and goodies. I noticed you used the Mosconi 6 to 8, have you had any issues with this? How is it wired to the 6-8, what wires were tapped after the amp, and have you had any issues with the tweeters? 

I've seen so many varying things on the 13 f150's that it's hard for me to know where to bite the bullet in the processing department.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@KBT2011

I have not had any issues so far other than tuning. The Mosconi 6 to 8 seems to working just fine. As for how it is hooked up to the factory amp, I have no idea (had a shop install it) I just know that it is. The tweeters are amazing (when tuned properly) very solid. If I would do it again, I would mount the tweeters in a different location than I did. I would locate them in a custom enclosure facing me vs. coming from the sides see pic below. My reasoning behind this, would be to help more with the imaging and depth perception. Not sure if this helps any please feel free to email or msg me anytime. This is my first build so I have been learning a lot.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah ok, I gotcha. No worries, I'm just doing some research before I dive in on mine. I've done these F150's before but no 2013 models with MyFordTouch. Anyhow, nice build and please please please post any updates if you have any issues or changes. I think there are a lot of us out here with 13 f series trucks wanting to scrap that sony audio.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a couple of questions.

With this being my first sq build, 

What would I have to do to get more detail/separation? 
Is it all in the tuning with my gear (see first post)?
If I were to move my tweeters from upper door panel (see post 72), to somewhere on the dash in corner. What would that do for my soundstage?

Thanks in advance. I am looking to make a few tweaks however I would like to have a clear goal in mind first.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

It's probably worth it to spend some time tuning before you move your tweeters. That being said I have tweeters on the dash firing into to the windshield and I have a pretty big soundstage up front. Imaging is probably not as specific as on axis but I prefer the soundstage.

What are your crossover settings?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

In my truck, I have my tweeters low in the apillars because that is where they'd go but I also found that pointing them to the dome light, slightly behind, was best. And I have, I think anyway, a good baseline. Sounds wide and deep and high with a half ass tune by me. But my tweeters are different than yours. Mine have a very pronounced dome which may or may not make any difference but they come out form their mount almost like a half inch maybe more in a dome. Tall buggers.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

teldzc1 said:


> It's probably worth it to spend some time tuning before you move your tweeters. That being said I have tweeters on the dash firing into to the windshield and I have a pretty big soundstage up front. Imaging is probably not as specific as on axis but I prefer the soundstage.
> 
> What are your crossover settings?


To be honest, I don't know the crossover settings. I a tuner do all that. Any idea on what they should be? I know that every system is different, but is there a general rule of thumb?

Is there anyone else that you know of running the Focal Utopia 6w2 Be? I would like to know how much power they are sending to them.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 2005 f150 and the pillars don't give you much width. First, check your crossover slope. If it is 30db, try 24. If it's 24 try 18 and 24. Also, flip the phase 180 to see if that helps. I have found mine like to be flipped 180 and crossed at 3.8k 24db which have me the best width. I also have my tweets delayed about four or five wavelengths out which helped get a tighter image and slightly better depth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

If it is 24 try 18 and 30*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

Great truck, great gear, love the install, and I bet it sounds muy bueno!!!
Love me some truck builds!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dimitris said:


> You have a point in that but this is not the whole truth.Every "step" has its importance and its meaning.If you want to save money you don't go with Utopias.You can buy something less expensive and less demanding.When you go out to splash some serious cash you have to support your "building"with equal materials.As far the positionings and the processing its a small example of how I treat my components because I am ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why again are you trashing his selection of product?
6to8V8 is better than your bitone, coming from someone that has owned both and used both. No reason to be bashful though.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Dimitris said:


> Thanx.I believe you re right.The Thesis line of speakers are crappy so are my amps.


Seriously!? More money than sense :shifty:


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

BigMike, my last truck, an 11 F150, I had the tweeters in the sails like you have and the stage width was very nice. Your location is not the problem, it is in the tuning, most likely your time alignment.

Take it back to whoever you had tune it and tell them the issue and have them make some adjustments.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@troutspinner

Thats what I am thinking. I am going to back sometime next week. I just wish I knew how to do some of the things myself. But I know nothing about any of the tuning stuff. I would also hate to mess things up.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Mike- don't worry. Just take it unto your guy and let him know what you'd like to see different. If you were in WA if have you go see my boy Steve McIntyre. Just don't know how far you are away from him.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*PROJECT RAPTOR CONTINUES!!!*​
So after reading a few hundred threads on diy and landing on the Midbass shootout, I was blown away at the outcome. First and foremost, what a fantastic write up that was. Secondly, I always wind up spending more money when I read articles such as that lol! Last but not least, the new replacement mid's have arrived. :thumbsup: I have yet to install them. I am waiting to have some custom baffle rings made. But man do these look good. 

These will be replacing my Focal Utopia 6w2's. They will be ran within an active setup and paired with the focal TBE tweeter. I will have about 200 watts going to each woofer via the mosconi AS 200.4. Not sure if it is enough but , we shall see:evil grin:

I know the question is coming.... No there was not anything wrong with the Focal 6w2's. I have just seen so many great reviews on Dyn 650's I wanted to try them. I hope this will be the last speaker change lol.

For what it is worth, the Utopia's were great. I was going to put them in the wife's car but decided to go with the Brax Matrix 3 way.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

They are a thing to behold.....especially when you are holding them in your hand......they just ooze quality, craftsmanship. 

I recently had the opportunity to open the boxes, handling, and photographing a set of 430's and 650's.....a wonderful opportunity......best part, it didn't cost me anything 

I'm looking forward to your impressions


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Great looking truck Mike! Also, amazing gear choices.. Those Dynaudio with the beryllium tweeter should be breath taking once dialed in. Good luck and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Great looking truck Mike! Also, amazing gear choices.. Those Dynaudio with the beryllium tweeter should be breath taking once dialed in. Good luck and keep the pictures coming.


Thanks guys! I am hoping they sound great also. You better believe, the more pics I have the more I will post! 

@deeppinkdiver: I wish there was a cost effective way I could make your esotar sub fit underneath my back seat of the raptor lol. I would have purchased them both a long time ago.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

What kind of room DO you have back there Mike? This is the land of creativity.. Im sure we could come up with at least 2 to 3 bad ideas* for the E1200! 


*(by bad idea's I mean the kind that usually envolve cuts, scrapes and scratches on your arms from digging around your vehicle in tight areas to figure out how to make things fit where they should'nt, in the spirit of Car Audio and SQ -Amen) 



Ive never seen the inside of one of these trucks, (nor any other new Ford) I really love the looks on the outside so im sure it is as mean/tough/over built inside.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

So for those of you running the dyn 650's, How much power are you sending to them? I will be sending 200 each to them via my Mosconi AS 200.4. Just wanting to see if it will be enough.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Coppertone is running those Focal with the e650 same as your plan, maybe he will chime in here. Pretty sure he has a Brax X2000.2 on his mids


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I scored a set of these for my truck too Mike! Got them from fellow member here. I too am going to be sending 200 watts each to mine via one oh my JL HD 900/5 amps. I've been told the Dyn 650's are power hungry, will just wait and see how it goes once it all gets' installed and tuned....



Bob


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

bdmach1 said:


> I scored a set of these for my truck too Mike! Got them from fellow member here. I too am going to be sending 200 watts each to mine via one oh my JL HD 900/5 amps. I've been told the Dyn 650's are power hungry, will just wait and see how it goes once it all gets' installed and tuned....
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Bob

I didn't know you were going to be running these also?! When you gonna get that install going? Cant wait to meet up bro!


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Like you, I have been doing lots of research and talking with members etc...Just happen to be at the right place at the right time. Still gathering gear for the build. Just got my subs the other day, getting really close now..


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

Wao you guys have beautiful builds as well as equipment. I am following this. I have some audison thesis that I want to install. Let see how it turns out. Great BUILD with the RAPTOR! !!!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

audiophiledepot said:


> Wao you guys have beautiful builds as well as equipment. I am following this. I have some audison thesis that I want to install. Let see how it turns out. Great BUILD with the RAPTOR! !!!


Thank you sir. She is coming along well!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok Folks, If I get the time this weekend I may install the Dyns. How ever while I have the door off, I will have a chance to do any extra type of treatment. 

I read a lot about having things properly installed so I wanted to see if anyone had any ideas what I can do extra. Or am I ok. Currently the truck has a **** ton of focal bam xxl deadener five boxes with throughout the entire truck. I matted the outer skin and inner skin of the doors very heavily. All holes were covered also. Any other ideas? I did purchase some home rings to ground the speakers this time also.

Second question I have a mosconi as 300.2 coming in for the dyns also. But I am in need of another quality 100.2 channel amp to run my focal the tweeters. They are currently running off of 200 watts a channel but I have the gains turned way down on the 200.4 mosconi for them. Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Products | Sound Deadener Showdown

Why not stick with Mosconi? AS 100.2 – Mosconi America 

What are your plans for the 200.4?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

jriggs said:


> Products | Sound Deadener Showdown
> 
> Why not stick with Mosconi? AS 100.2 – Mosconi America
> 
> What are your plans for the 200.4?


Honestly thats what I would like to have (mosconi 100.2). I really like these amps. I don't know much about any other amps but these.

I was trying to find a used one in great condition. I dont have to buy brand new. As of now, I plan on keeping the 200.4 in the truck until I get a amp for the tweeters. After which, I am going to move over to my touareg for that build.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have my tweets on the 200.4 - works well in my application.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> I have my tweets on the 200.4 - works well in my application.


works well for me to currently. I just don't want 3 large mosconi as amps in the truck. Thats why I was thinking of the as 100.2 (size) or something similar in size and quality (AB). This is just my personal preference. Nothing against class d amps. I know they are capable.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

#1BigMike said:


> I know the question is coming.... No there was not anything wrong with the Focal 6w2's. I have just seen so many great reviews on Dyn 650's I wanted to try them. I hope this will be the last speaker change lol.
> 
> For what it is worth, the Utopia's were great. I was going to put them in the wife's car but decided to go with the Brax Matrix 3 way.


Rough translation for you folks....
He makes a very good living and has no budget limitations :laugh:
Awesome build and great looking truck!
Enjoying this log...


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

^^^LMAO!!!^^^

How I wish this was true.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

#1BigMike said:


> ^^^LMAO!!!^^^
> 
> How I wish this was true.


Is the budget a limitation, or the wife :laugh::laugh:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*:lol: THIS GUY :lol:​*
HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*:afro: CAN WE MAKE THEM DYN'S GO BOOM BOOM :afro:*

*:sunny: IN YOUR HONEST OPINION, DO YOU THINK THIS WILL BE SUFFICIENT FOR THE ESOTAR 650'S! :sunny: *​

​
​


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That WILL do it!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats what Ill have on my mw172's. It should be perfect for them.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

****CNC MDF SPEAKER BAFFLES****

These rings came out perfect. I Had them custom made for the Dyn's. After seeing how well they came out, I decided to have my guy make me some out of HDPE material. An idea I borrowed from @MiloX raptor build thread. Once speakers are in tomorrow I will try and take a few more pics. BOOM!







​


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are SWEET! Wouldn't mind doing that for mine!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

before you go too far, maybe you want some aluminum ones. lol

made by gary bell.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Good Lord those are nice! They may be to much for my build.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

****SOMETIMES IN LIFE, NO MATTER HOW HARD IT IS, YOU HAVE TO JUST MOVE ON****

_OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW, DYNAUDIO 650'S HAVE HAD A SUCCESSFUL LANDING_​
Today was an adventure for sure. Since I had a rare free day to myself I was able to get some new gear installed. Also, while I had the doors apart I decided to add even more sound deadener to the backside of the door panel. 

Things done today:
1. Mosconi 200.4 swapped with Mosconi 300.2
2. Focal 6w2 Utopias swapped with Dynaudio 650's
3. Back of door panel deadened
4. Fast Rings added (Acoustic foam rings)

*Initial impressions, the hype for the dyns is real! I know they have yet to break in, but with the abundance of power they are getting and good install, these speakers sound amazing. 
*
I will continue to keep everyone posted on the progress.












​


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome! Those look incredible, and I'm extremely happy that you are impressed with the sound!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> Awesome! Those look incredible, and I'm extremely happy that you are impressed with the sound!



I really didn't expect to be as impressed as I am lol. They really are nice.


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

DUDE!!!!!. 
Awesome work. Those dynaudio 650 are on my Christmas list. Beautiful project. Keep posting pics PLEASE!!. I have the audison thesis sax 6.5. But, my main goal is the dynaudio. I bought the thesis because of the "price". I need some of that focal deading material. Can you tell me where to buy it? Thanks


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

audiophiledepot said:


> DUDE!!!!!.
> Awesome work. Those dynaudio 650 are on my Christmas list. Beautiful project. Keep posting pics PLEASE!!. I have the audison thesis sax 6.5. But, my main goal is the dynaudio. I bought the thesis because of the "price". I need some of that focal deading material. Can you tell me where to buy it? Thanks


Thanks for the feedback. Keep saving for the dyns. They are really worth it. IMO the focal deadener is some of the best stuff out. It was very easy to work with and top quality. I have about 5 boxes of it in the truck plus other stuff. Its like a bank vault in there (to a degree) lol.. I can barely hear my exhaust with headers. You know what that means time for a different....!!!!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

To quote the great Jeremy Clarkson

"POWER"


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Beckerson1 said:


> To quote the great Jeremy Clarkson
> 
> "POWER"



:rockon:


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

your guy did a great job on the rings for the 650s. I bet it sounds great with the new power and mid bass


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I am so glad people are enjoying the progression of the build. To be honest I am so ready to be done with her lol. I pray only a few more tweeks and another tune I can be done.

I will keep everyone posted on more progress.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

I hear ya man, quality takes time, and sometimes it just too much.

You are doing an outstanding/custom job, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

****DYNAUDIO ESOTAR 650 CNC HDPE KING STARBOARD SPEAKER RINGS***​*
_With all the wet weather we get here in Pittsburgh, I decided to have some HDPE speaker rings made. Its not major, just cheap insurance for them there DYN'S!!!​_






​


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

#1BigMike said:


> ****DYNAUDIO ESOTAR 650 CNC HDPE KING STARBOARD SPEAKER RINGS***​*
> _With all the wet weather we get here in Pittsburgh, I decided to have some HDPE speaker rings made. Its not major, just cheap insurance for them there DYN'S!!!​_


Definitely a good idea. The rings look great. I'm sure that they'll last MUCH longer than the MDF rings would have. Are you also using the F.A.S.T foam ring on the back of these to protect the Dyn's?

Great install. Love the Raptor's and would love to have one even though it wouldn't be practical for me. Enjoy it.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

@bbfoto Yes I am using fast rings check out post #114. I really do like the raptor. I have driven a lot of different trucks, and I must say Ford hit a home run with the Raptor. I don't get a chance to take it off road as much as I would. But when I do, she is a blast. Even as a DD she is fun. 

Glad you are enjoying the build log. It is a work in progress but I am liking the journey so far.


----------



## Detroitvseverybody (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

SUBD! 
those esotars tho...


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

vwjmkv said:


> SUBD!
> those esotars tho...


What about them lol?


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lookin forward to hearing this thing soon.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Bob. We will get together soon enough bro. How far are you from Canton or Marietta. I travel those parts frequently now for work.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> Thanks Bob. We will get together soon enough bro. How far are you from Canton or Marietta. I travel those parts frequently now for work.


20 minutes from Canton.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

It's nice to see that the Dyns are finally put to good use after spending a good year or so on a shelf up here in Norway. Looks like you are happy with the investment as well, nothing is better to hear! 

Can't say that I don't have any sellers remorse, but great to see them put to use and installed really professionally


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

haakono said:


> It's nice to see that the Dyns are finally put to good use after spending a good year or so on a shelf up here in Norway. Looks like you are happy with the investment as well, nothing is better to hear!
> 
> Can't say that I don't have any sellers remorse, but great to see them put to use and installed really professionally


Yes sir they are playing quite well. I had to learn the hard way before but yes proper install is key. 

The dyn's are the real deal. I haven't had the itch to change them yet which is shocking because I like to try new things. Guess this is a testament to a really good speaker.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Change isn't always needed in order for a system to reach its pinnacle.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*^^^Ahhh the wise one speaks the Gospel once again!^^^*


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks great Mike. I have a 2014 Raptor that I'll be building myself this year. My 2015 GT-R is going to Simplicity in Sound in July for a build.

Quick question - did you have an online source for that focal sound deadening? Thanks.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

_@MMCRacing_ Pm Sent! I love the GTR I want one so damn bad!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*shhhh.... HAPPY EASTER!​*
​


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> *shhhh.... HAPPY EASTER!​*
> ​


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

This A class must be here for the Be Tweets. Sweet setup till now (Y)


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Yawar538 said:


> This A class must be here for the Be Tweets. Sweet setup till now (Y)


What kind of setup is it now?:snacks:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*FINALLY FINISHED NEW AMP BOARD​*
*Left----->Mosconi Zero 3-->(2)SI MKIV Subs
Middle-->Mosconi A class-->Focal TBE Tweeters
Right--->Mosconi Zero 3-->Dynaudio Esotar 650​*
**Have had it mounted in the truck for a few weeks now and everything works & sounds good. Need to get to a tuner for tuning.**

​


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks amazing! Great foundation to work from.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

How did you handle the molex plug in the front door and running new speaker wire? Drill it out ? Use factory oem wiring?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Timelessr1 said:


> How did you handle the molex plug in the front door and running new speaker wire? Drill it out ? Use factory oem wiring?


I am pretty sure they drilled through the molex plug. However, the factory wiring is very sufficient. 

Depending on the level of install you are doing. If you are looking into the higher end speakers I would replace it. The is just personal preference (ease of mind).


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Where did this build go?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly it went the way of the Wookie, and he's rocking a New Beetle.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Sadly it went the way of the Wookie, and he's rocking a New Beetle.


Ever seen the scene from Tommy Boy, big guy in a little coat? Now it's big guy in a little chick car.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I think his is turbocharged with a performance suspension added to it. Some of those NB are bad as heck.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> I think his is turbocharged with a performance suspension added to it. Some of those NB are bad as heck.


Nah, it's just a girly car with a wannabe system in it.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

The Raptor went bye bye. Cant wait to see what the gen 2 Raptor is going to be like. There may be one with my name on it. 

As for now, I am rocking a 2016 F150 and a beetle as my weekend fun car. Chic car or not it is a blast to drive. As for the system in it, it is sounding better than stock slightly, its a work in progress for sure.


----------

